# Sure you guys can help ?



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Classic is now sitting on the side nice and warm .

have a pile of un pressurized baskets , I have picked the double and I am dosing as best i can with my kitchen scales at 18g and now trying to dial in the grinder . The extraction is coming through and at 25 -30 secs but the shots are at about only 3/4 up to the line on the shot glass.

Its only a Starbucks coffee which was gifted me (dark roast), I am not expecting amazing from it but havent had time to get over to smokey barn yet

the taste is bitter maybe a little burnt.

have I got the size of the dose right 18g ?

Is the grind to fine ? How sensitive is the collar on the jolly?

any help pointing me up or down would be appreciated


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's how Starbuck's beans taste. Can you weigh your shot output - aim for 1.5 - 2.0 times your dose weight. Best of all get some fresh roasted beans and you should see a big difference.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Forget the line on the glass. Use the scales. But shite in = shite out


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have managed to get some Starbucks beans to taste burnt and bitter then it sounds like you've nailed it! You always wanted to recreate that coffee shop experience at home - now chuck £2.50 in the bin to make it authentic









On a serious note - things should look up when you get the Smokey Barn beans and weigh the output.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have a standard double basket either 15-16g dose works well with a Classic to begin with.

Good advice on weighing the dose going in and the shot afterwards.

Only change one variable at a time. Keep the input weight, tamp pressure and time the same and then just adjust the grind.

The bitter taste sounds like over extraction.

The burnt taste is probably the Charbucks over roasted god awful beans (nothing that your doing wrong







)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> If you have managed to get some Starbucks beans to taste burnt and bitter then it sounds like you've nailed it! You always wanted to recreate that coffee shop experience at home - now chuck £2.50 in the bin to make it authentic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything that tastes this burnt has to be a creation from satan's own roaster!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I will weigh my shot , just trying to get close with the grinder so i don't waste to many precious beans

Need to get over to norwich at the weekend.

I knew the beans were not going to be too great, but that's all I could get my hands on, and I was so impatient to get up and running.

I can appreciate what you are saying about the quality of the beans, so I won't spend any more effort as I think I am on a hiding to nothing, Scales are stuck in the post somewhere , annoyed with ebay as supposed to be UK stock but I reckon they are coming from Hong Kong .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Daren said:


> If you have managed to get some Starbucks beans to taste burnt and bitter then it sounds like you've nailed it! You always wanted to recreate that coffee shop experience at home - now chuck £2.50 in the bin to make it authentic


 This made me fall off my chair, Best quote of the month


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

We should have a poll for post of the month. Daren you would win March's. Priceless.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The SJ collar is really sensitive, use the small notches on the side/end of the collar as a guide.

Definitely weigh dose in and out as volume varies greatly.

But guessing from the volume you've described I'd say you need to go slightly finer. My shots tend to be anywhere between 1-1.5oz in volume.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The SJ collar is really sensitive, use the small notches on the side/end of the collar as a guide.
> 
> Definitely weigh dose in and out as volume varies greatly.
> 
> But guessing from the volume you've described I'd say you need to go slightly finer. My shots tend to be anywhere between 1-1.5oz in volume.


Was really suprised how sensitive the grinder was , totally impressed with it , not so much the doser thought its a right pain to clear each time, I have read a lot on here about mods and now I know why. LOL


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> We should have a poll for post of the month. Daren you would win March's. Priceless.


 Gets my vote too LOL


----------

